# Fursona Species



## Vrynn~ (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello everyone I'm Vrynn~, I'm new here like as in so new that as of right now the site still says I'm the most recent member, but anyway I want to make a fursona for myself and I'm kind of running into a little bit of trouble...

Basically I've already got the general details about the fursona's personality in mind, but I can't seem to come up with what I want my fursona's species to be, so I was wondering if you all would like to help by telling me what species you think works best with the personality k? Ah before I explain the personality I want to mention that I have decided that I want my fursona to be a mammal

Anyway his personality is very kind and happy, but he's also extremely bashful, shy, and nervous. He is a trap, but not really trans; it's more like he loves cute things and being made up to look cute too. As far as other important things relating to his personality he is very quiet around strangers and also has a very submissive personality in general. Beyond that he loves sweets

Sorry if it's a little lengthy and/or if the wording is a little weird, I couldn't decide if I should be using first person pronouns to talk about my fursona's personality because it is mine or if I should use second... Maybe just using Vrynn instead would have made it less weird but anyway I'm really looking forward to hearing what you all think about what Vrynn's species should be


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

I think it should be one you have a bit of a connection with.
Like spiritually, maybe a childhood pet...

What you describe I've seen with a multitude of races, so you really can't go wrong.


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I think it should be one you have a bit of a connection with.
> Like spiritually, maybe a childhood pet...
> 
> What you describe I've seen with a multitude of races, so you really can't go wrong.


mm yeah I understand and I'm not really asking for someone to choose for me but more like I'm asking for some ideas on different species, for instance I've already thought of maybe either a dog or a fox, but from personal experiences getting other's opinions on this stuff can never hurt. That said I do plan on only picking one I like (for instance I wouldn't pick something I felt didn't fit my fursona even if I got a million replies saying it should be this species). Oh and thanks a tone fr your reply


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Vrynn~ said:


> mm yeah I understand and I'm not really asking for someone to choose for me but more like I'm asking for some ideas on different species, for instance I've already thought of maybe either a dog or a fox, but from personal experiences getting other's opinions on this stuff can never hurt. That said I do plan on only picking one I like (for instance I wouldn't pick something I felt didn't fit my fursona even if I got a million replies saying it should be this species). Oh and thanks a tone fr your reply


Well...
I guess rabbit is a popular choice for traps/feminine male sonas.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 23, 2016)

As long as you aren't a canine, it's alright to me. Or a human. I hate those too.


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 23, 2016)

You're species doesn't necessarily have to match the personality. Like, I personally enjoy furries that are completely opposite of their stereotypes lol

But I can offer some suggestions that come to mind when I think of you're sona:
-Rabbit
-Fennec Fox 
-Deer
-Lynx
-Sheep
-Bat
-Dragon


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You're species doesn't necessarily have to match the personality. Like, I personally enjoy furries that are completely opposite of their stereotypes lol
> 
> But I can offer some suggestions that come to mind when I think of you're sona:
> -Rabbit
> ...


Thank you very much I'll keep them in mind, the fennec fox, deer, lynx, rabbit, and sheep sound especially appealing to me. Thank you so much


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 23, 2016)

Vrynn~ said:


> Thank you very much I'll keep them in mind, the fennec fox, deer, lynx, rabbit, and sheep sound especially appealing to me. Thank you so much


No problem! Sheep are my personal favorite on this list, but that's because one of my fursonas is a sheep hehe


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 23, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> No problem! Sheep are my personal favorite on this list, but that's because one of my fursonas is a sheep hehe


hehe I can understand why they're adorable plus the wool could be used for a sort of natural clothing, though since mine is a trap I probably wouldn't really want that


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 23, 2016)

*sits in a corner*


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *sits in a corner*


hmm is there a species you'd like to suggest? or just curious as to what I'd decide?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you a soul searching for a body to live with?


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Are you a soul searching for a body to live with?


... I'll be honest I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about sorry


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 23, 2016)

*continues to sit in corner*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *continues to sit in corner*


It would be a bit more useful to explain yourself a bit better than to pout in a corner.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 23, 2016)

Ey. I'll stay in this corner and listen.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Ey. I'll stay in this corner and listen.


*shrug
Suit yourself


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Ey. I'll stay in this corner and listen.


mmm it makes me a little sad but ok, feel free to join in anytime


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 24, 2016)

Vrynn~ said:


> Hello everyone I'm Vrynn~, I'm new here like as in so new that as of right now the site still says I'm the most recent member, but anyway I want to make a fursona for myself and I'm kind of running into a little bit of trouble...
> 
> Basically I've already got the general details about the fursona's personality in mind, but I can't seem to come up with what I want my fursona's species to be, so I was wondering if you all would like to help by telling me what species you think works best with the personality k? Ah before I explain the personality I want to mention that I have decided that I want my fursona to be a mammal
> 
> ...


aww, I was thinking you'd make an lovely lizard, or raptor.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 24, 2016)

anyway, I think you should go: hawk, snake, house cat, or maybe crocodile.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 24, 2016)

*goes to sit on the couch*


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 24, 2016)

What about a crux?


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2016)

A red panda might work here, or maybe even a ring-tailed mongoose.


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 24, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> anyway, I think you should go: hawk, snake, house cat, or maybe crocodile.


mm I'll keep them in mind, a bird isn't completely out of the question because they can still be pretty fluffy, but that's the general reason why I don't want it to be a reptile type species because they aren't all that fluffy and cuddly. Anyway I'm currently thinking either rabbit, squirrel, or deer


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> A red panda might work here, or maybe even a ring-tailed mongoose.


those are also really great ideas too, Red Pandas are really cute <3


----------



## ~T.K~ (Apr 24, 2016)

Why not something exotic or extinct? Like a Quagga, Tasmanian Tiger, dire wolf,....etc?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 24, 2016)

Stray away from the norm! *ahem*wolves and foxes*ahem* You shall be a octopus!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm a shark (not my icon that's something else  )


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Apr 25, 2016)

Do a fusion. Like a rabbit with a foxes tail and then bird wings.

Or a fanged deer with hyena markings and forepaws.

Just take something you like from a few species and combine them.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 25, 2016)

Octopus?


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Stray away from the norm! *ahem*wolves and foxes*ahem* You shall be a octopus!


there is nothing normal about foxes! you offend me (p.s not really)


----------



## captianbeans (Apr 26, 2016)

Vrynn~ said:


> Hello everyone I'm Vrynn~, I'm new here like as in so new that as of right now the site still says I'm the most recent member, but anyway I want to make a fursona for myself and I'm kind of running into a little bit of trouble...
> 
> Basically I've already got the general details about the fursona's personality in mind, but I can't seem to come up with what I want my fursona's species to be, so I was wondering if you all would like to help by telling me what species you think works best with the personality k? Ah before I explain the personality I want to mention that I have decided that I want my fursona to be a mammal
> 
> ...


You can always list the main parts of a ref sheet like 
Breed:
Name:
Color: 
Etc. that's what I do to make a animal mostly! Or draw then choose colors that you like then pick that! That's how I chose my angel dragon "Fox"


----------



## Nataku (Apr 28, 2016)

From your post I'd suggest a hyena - the males are more feminine than the girls, also more shy than them. Hyenas are known as jokers, which are usually happy.
Likes pretty things and dressing up pretty - ever seen an African wild dog? Those things are adorable with their ginormous ears. Also very sociable with their own pack, but shy to outsiders.
Happy medium between the two? Aardwolf. Has the trap like qualities of hyenas, along with adorable fluff and patterns, and infinite hair styling capabilities. Also, a relatively small insectivore in Africa, so pretty shy in comparison to say, a lion, or hippos, or water buffalo.


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Octopus?



Azrion :n You be an octopus. Also keep your RP on a down low when not in an RP with anyone XDD It confuses people something awful.
I would know. I've creeped out a ton of people when I was younger who thought I was just deranged and/or psychotic :u


----------



## Vrynn~ (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd Like to say thanks for all the suggestions so far, since it's finals week for me next week I'm pretty busy right now which is why I haven't been staying super on top of this thread, but I'd like to say that I'll be looking at all the suggestions over the next week and then probably telling everyone on what I've ultimately decided by a week and a half from now, I'm really really happy that everyone has been so helpful   <3


----------

